# ISS Long Beach Show 2011



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

There have been many disagreements and headbutting in our community this year, I propose that perhaps we take it off the forum and request the ISS Long Beach show provide a wrestling mat for us to dress up in Sumo Suits to settle issues once and for all!

I for one will be wearing my own suit at all times just to be safe.

Who's with me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1FDSXSlpmg&feature=related


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you think TSA will search with that on???


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

lol .... probably.
I'll be driving though, if I can fit in to the car.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's Funny. It's always good for a couple of laughs.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Adam.... you're on!


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

*For those of you who got the Ryonet Los Angeles Will Call 20% coupon....it ends today. Use it or lose it!*

I don't work for Ryonet. I just like coupons.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Let's do it....


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

lol... Justin, that's what I look like with regular boxing gloves on.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

lol We should take a moment to play nice, at least here in this thread; people need to know that we don't all hate each other - we are all just very passionate about what we do, and we don't always land on the same conclusions when evaluating different stuff in this industry. The healthy arguments are just to give us all something to do, between printing shirts. 

Here's to an ultra-successful 2011 for all of us!!!! (and maybe a white ink that doesn't require PT?)


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Agreed on that.

I'd be happy to continue pre-treating if they can reducing the curing time of the white ink.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

..... Agreed. And maybe if they budged on the the price, a bit....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in if I get to wear those gloves!


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I'm in if I get to wear those gloves!


I'm in if I can wear the boxer on the right hehehe.

** Fred

PS: She's not like... your sister or something, right?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

We've all been fitted and ready to roll...


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

FredP said:


> I'm in if I can wear the boxer on the right hehehe.
> 
> ** Fred
> 
> PS: She's not like... your sister or something, right?


lol never seen her before, in my life; fair game!


----------

